# The Invisible Bride-to-Be



## maplebeez (Apr 9, 2015)

My niece recently became engaged to a wonderful young man. But since hosting a dinner for our two families, 
I haven't seen or spoken to her, and she's not returning calls or acknowledging messages.  We've always been close, so I find this behavior disturbing.  Just a case of Bridal Fever, or something more?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2015)

It could be that your niece is simply busy with preparations, Maplebeez. Of course, family dinners can be a mine field, and peope may say hurtful things, which can become magnified. Who knows what was said (if anything), perhaps your niece will contact you soon and fill in the blanks. In the meantime, it must be very distressing for you.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe things have changed?  My cousin's son was engaged and everyone was anticipating a big fancy wedding, when suddenly out of the blue it went up in smoke and no more wedding.  We still don't know what happened.


----------

